# Online stores



## loaf187 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm lookin around for a decent size tank 125-180 and I cant really find anywhere online. Does anyone know any good websites that I could look at. thanks


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

www.glasscages.com


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I heard alot of ppl mention Bigalsonline.com. Give it a try.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

You probably won't find very many good deals on Tanks online. The reason is that the companies have to obviously ship them. A large glass tank of that size is first of all quite heavy, on top of that if they were damaged and had to be sent back and re-shipped any profit that the store would have made would be gone. Most online warehouse companies have such little markup that fish tanks just aren't a good item for most companies. The exception is a custom made tank or an extremely large one. I have found that the tanks that Petsmart sell are a pretty good value. I bought a 55 gallon for $99 with Tank top and lights. You can get a 75 Gallon for $189. They are TopFin and have a life time warranty. The lifetime warranty was a good selling point for me too so if I ever get a leak I can just get it exchanged. Shop around. You will find something you like.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> You probably won't find very many good deals on Tanks online. The reason is that the companies have to obviously ship them. A large glass tank of that size is first of all quite heavy, on top of that if they were damaged and had to be sent back and re-shipped any profit that the store would have made would be gone. Most online warehouse companies have such little markup that fish tanks just aren't a good item for most companies. The exception is a custom made tank or an extremely large one. I have found that the tanks that Petsmart sell are a pretty good value. I bought a 55 gallon for $99 with Tank top and lights. You can get a 75 Gallon for $189. They are TopFin and have a life time warranty. The lifetime warranty was a good selling point for me too so if I ever get a leak I can just get it exchanged. Shop around. You will find something you like.


 i agree with this guy. just go to your local fish store and get your self a custome made tank instead.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

it may help to sniff around places like sams, bjs, walmart, petsmart, petsplus, etc. alot of those bigger places sell kits and tanks. many can probably order something if it's not on the floor as well. don't rule out member classifieds on this site either. i got a sweet setup from another pfury member at a great price there. i've seen stuff on ebay too, but i'm touch and go with that 'cause you can't really see what you're getting.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Checl the classifieds in your local paper.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

glasscages definitly has reputable tanks from what i know. they also travel a lot for reptile shows so if you do wanna buy a tank and they come to a state that is driving distance for you, you could have them bring the tank you want to a show, and they'll let you come pick it up, without any shipping costs. that's how i was going to buy my tank, but i decided against buying it just yet. they have extremely good pricing compared to lfs.. you'd save a lot. my lfs sells 240g for like $2000, when you could get one for $450 on glasscages.. take a look at their pics, it's definitly high quality.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ebay (local acutions of curse so no shipping)

and ask around at LFS if they will order you in a tank

(ive never done the 2nd one but heard of alot of people doing this) shouldnt cost extra i dont think... just for what the tank costs

and as allready stated newspaper

and classifieds here

but if you are stuck with buying it online you can try glasscages thats the only place ive heard of being able to pick up the tanks (they have shows all over the place so check it out you can pick them up at the shows for a small fee but its still cheaper than shipping)

and a petsmart by me carries 120, 125, and 150 gallon tanks not all petsmarts are the same (my dad is determined ALL petsmarts have the SAME things such bs...) but good luck with finding your new tank!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> You probably won't find very many good deals on Tanks online.










Very true.

You are better off looking in the classifieds on this site and others to see if anyone is selling tanks in your area. Buying something like that online, you are looking at $600 plus for the tank only.


----------



## loaf187 (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks alot for all the posts, I was mostly lookin for prices and dimensions.


----------

